# lineolated parakeets



## *mogwai*

tell me everything you know, including how to pronounce it. i've discovered these birds on another thread & although i've kept parrots for years, never come across them. but i need (yes need) at least one of these birds in my life.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Pronounced Lin-e-o-lated.

They are fab little members of the parrot family, originating from South American rainforests. They can be kept as aviary birds, & if not in breeding pairs, can be kept with finches & canaries.

Hand-reared Linies make great pet birds. They are not loud. They love to climb around, & will often climb instead of flying. 

They will enjoy a varied diet of parakeet mixture (low sunflower & peanut), fruit & veg. 

They will enjoy regular spraying or bathing.

Colour mutations include olive, cobalt, lutino, cremino, turquoise, as well as the normal wild colouring of green.


----------



## *mogwai*

right excellent. i know that ringnecks are difficult to keep tame even if they were hand reared and much prefer an aviary to a cage. how do linnies compare? do they settle well in a house?


----------



## Zoo-Man

*mogwai* said:


> right excellent. i know that ringnecks are difficult to keep tame even if they were hand reared and much prefer an aviary to a cage. how do linnies compare? do they settle well in a house?


Linnies tend to be much steadier than Ring-Necks.


----------



## Middleton Mouse

We keep our two boys in this cage...

Rat Cages : Hamberley Single Metal Large Cage : www.LittlePetWarehouse.co.uk - The UK's Small Pet Specialists - The place to buy amazing products for your pet online

They get out for an hour in the morning and two hours in the evening on weekdays. To be honest they don't fly around much and prefer to play at sliding down the outside of their cage. 

I feed mine this...
https://www.viovet.co.uk/Harrisons_Adult_Lifetime_Fine_Bird_Food/c1147/

...and they enjoy a wee plate of fresh fruit and veg to pick at in the evening such as salad leaves, carrot, bell pepper, apple and pear. 

One of my boys was a rescue of sorts but he was originally from a pet shop. He will sit on my shoulder on chest but is a little bit scared of hands. My other boy was hand reared by a breeder in Essex, he's lovely when he's out but doesn't like hands coming into his cage (he won't attack he just peeps angrily). 

From what I've heard and seen of them myself they appear to have a very strong flocking instinct and we've never had a problem intro'ing boys (we had another little man but he died a couple of years ago). 

They like to have a little snuggly place in their cage, both of our boys sleep together at night. They enjoy climbing and preening toys so we have branches, rope perches and some other bits in there for them.

In their snuggle tent









Cush is the dillute green hand reared boy, Joey is the turquoise pet shop chap.




























This is Joey with our old little man Jocky. Jocky is a proper wild type bird.



























Cush sliding down the cage


----------



## *mogwai*

was it you that posted pics on the other thread? coz if it was this is all your fault lol. 
so would you say a pair is better than a single bird?


----------



## Middleton Mouse

That was me, sorry!:whistling2:

I think they're better off in pairs or groups yes. My boys are very sociable and spend lots of time chatting to each other and preening each other.


----------



## Zoo-Man

I'd definitely get a pair at least


----------



## *mogwai*

right its settled then. just need to find a nice pair local to me. watch this space.


----------



## Zoo-Man

Mogwai, you've made me want to get Lineolateds again! Bad Mogwai!


----------



## *mogwai*

:whistling2:


----------



## Middleton Mouse

:whistling2:


----------



## ryan1991

They are beautiful i have a boy his name is Perseus im looking for a friend for him but can not find any anywhere he does have a budgie that he gets on with but would like another do you know were i can find them cheap


----------

